# American or English speaking families in Catania?



## AlexinSicily (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello, 
I recently posted about looking for a school for my 12 year old son. I will soon resettle in Catania. 

I would like now to extend an invitation to contact me here if you are a family (American or English speaking) in the Catania area with kids in the age group of 11-14, for my son to socialize with. 

I will be in Catania for ten days starting this week-end, by myself this time, and we could have a first contact during this time. Thanks.


----------

